# First attempt at the bacon weave.



## wl_kb3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just got these put onto the smoker. Should be ready for a late supper.



bucket.com/albums/cc330/wl_kb3/foof013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wl_kb3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Those pics didnt go on there like I had hoped. Sorry bout that.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

The pics may not have worked out like you wanted, but they still are some great qview.  cant wait to see the final products


----------



## big game cook (Aug 31, 2008)

looks like it worked well with the weave.


----------



## coyote (Aug 31, 2008)

you forgot to tuck the ends...lol. looks good and not as easy as it looks..great job.

thats a whole lot of fatties..


----------



## ptjd (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice work on the weave! I would have to have my wifey do the weave!


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

bucket.com/albums/cc330/wl
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 _kb3/foof021.jpg[/IMG]    

Finished Q view.     Hope the pics turn out..  One of  these is my favorite fatty ever. Buffalo chicken Dip.  Cream cheese, hot wing sauce, shredded cheese, blue cheese, can of shredded chicken. Let me know what u think. Not sure about the qview yet. Sorry if the pics are bad.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

forgot about the wing sauce on that fattie. also some help on postin g some smaller pics would be much appriceated. want my qview to look as good as possible.


----------



## ronp (Sep 3, 2008)

Try this: http://www.postimage.org/
It is easy, and works good.

The fatty looks great also.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks ron i will definetely try that.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 3, 2008)

those fatties look SMOKIN'!!!  Yum!


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqRunfi


testing


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

time for bed, will have to work on the pics later. any more advice would be great. thank you.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2008)

I use a free program called "Irfanview" to crop and resize, sharpen and color adjust all my images.  You can put in just a % of the original (like 25%) and it will reduce the size of the pic, then crop it, sharpen it and auto adjust the colors with a few clicks.  You can also import from a twain source (like a scanner bed) so you can easily bring in old photographs, etc.  You can d/l the program from most any sites (C-Net, Tucows, etc.) or right from their home site, http://www.irfanview.com   . Give it a try!


----------



## solar (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow those are some great looking fatties, good job.

When will I learn not to look at Qview before lunchtime?


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice looking weaves! They look awesome!


----------



## coyote (Sep 4, 2008)

wow! the 3rd from the left looks pregnet.lol. they look grrrrrrreat..


----------

